# GW order



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Does anyone else need more dry ferts? I am starting to get low on No3(i think, im just guessing they are at home) so i was thinking about ordering more. I know a few months back everyone placed the large order, but wanted to check before i did. 

Thanks


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I ordered an extra pound of KNO3 and KH2PO4 when we placed our group order. I also received in a bunch more from a friend who is getting out of the hobby. The shipping and cost would probably be about the same as it would from Greg though. If you can wait until the next meeting I can bring it with me. If you can't wait, let me know becuase I am running low on CSM+B!

Are you still interested in the tank?


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I am still using the CSM+b that you sent me a long time ago. I wouldnt be apposed to getting more however, i just wish it mixed better in the water, i dont feel i am getting a good mix.

Im gonna have to pass on the tank, she got a dog instead.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Some of the stuff in the CSM+B does settle out. Just give it a good shaking before you add it to the tank and you will be fine.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I mixed CSM+B in an old 250ml Flourish bottle and kept it in the fridge, bottom drawer. Shake and serve! Keeps for a long time and there's no problems with oxidation since the bottle is opaque.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Ive been using the dosing bottles, but mixing it before hand i generally get some sand in the bottm that doesnt make it to the doasing bottles. 

This time around i mixed up two batchs, one for the dosing bottles, the other stays in the mixer(High tech and home made! used water bottle  ) See if this helps any.

I think ill get 2 lbs of Kno3 and 1 of the other two.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

So far I have 2 lbs of KNO3, 1 lb of KH2PO4, and 3 lbs of CSM+B. 

Is there anyone else running low on any ferts?

I will place the order with Greg on Monday morning if no one chimes in by then. I will also place the order with Drs Foster and Smith on Monday.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> I am still using the CSM+b that you sent me a long time ago. I wouldnt be apposed to getting more however, i just wish it mixed better in the water, i dont feel i am getting a good mix.
> 
> 
> > Why not try mixing it half strength (1 TBSP to 500ml) and dosing twice as much? I just recently started to do this. I still get some precipitant in the bottom of the bottle but it mixes up nicely with a good shake.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Mat (& everyone),

I could go for 1 lb. each of Potassium Sulfate/K2SO4 and Potassium Nitrate/KNO3.

-Russ


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

JRJ said:


> Hi Mat (& everyone),
> 
> I could go for 1 lb. each of Potassium Sulfate/K2SO4 and Potassium Nitrate/KNO3.
> 
> -Russ


I added a pound of KNO3 to the order for you Russ. I have 2+ pounds of K2SO4 that I am not using so you are more than welcome to a pound of it


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Ferts have been ordered from Greg and the should be here by Saturday!


----------

